# Thoughts on my new mbuna tank?



## underdown (Dec 11, 2019)

I have recently moved my mbuna to a new 180g tank. I only have 14 mbuna, with most of them juvenile, I know I need to get some more. You'll notice the m. Auratus which I am looking to rehome as he consistently terrorises his tank mates and on his first day in this tank totally seized the entire front and right side of the tank as his (patrols it day and night).

What do you guys think of the rock work etc, do you think there is enough hiding spaces and small caves? I really want to get this right!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to C-F

Looks like a decent amount of rock work. I would add more, particularly to the left side. Lava and coral rock does have sharp edges. You're better off hitting up a landscape supply house and buying various sized granite boulders. Much less 'sharp' and will look more natural.

What's your stocking?


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I love it. Lots of hiding spaces, the sand looks great. Nice tank.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks really good, nice job. I know the Auratus is an mbuna but what are all the others you have in the tank? Can't make out what they are.

For an mbuna tank I'd add at least one more stack/layer to the entire length. But having the rock stacks be functional is also important; in my tank I have bigger rocks since I want alot of the caves/crevices to be large enough for full grown Kenyi and Labeotropheus.

All my rocks in my mbuna tank are dead coral/limestone so very sharp all around. And they're all constantly chasing each other around and no scrapes/injuries yet which genuinely surprises me as time goes on.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Great start! I think you will find yourself filling it in more with time. I have a mix of stone and driftwood. Starting to add plants but have not found any that don't get eaten. I really like the African driftwood which has a wide range of prices depending on where you buy it. I ended up getting most of mine at LFS where I selected the specific piece I wanted. My fish do get scraped on the stone, but not a bunch. I will post a picture. I really like the look of them. One thing you may want to consider is "hiding" your heaters and filter tubes. There are different ways to do that.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Does not happen often, but 3X in last 14 years I have had a fish lose an eye due to rock collision. And I have smooth rocks!


----------

